# Cute little owl living in a Vermont sanctuary



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2018)

While on vacation we visited the VINS Raptor Sanctuary in Vermont. This feisty little guy really stole my heart. They said he was almost blind and will live his life out in this sanctuary. Many of the birds had wings that had to be amputated because of crashing into cars. So sad but also grateful for places like these that will give them a forever home.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 8, 2018)

He's a real prize ! We have a wonderful wildlife rescue agency here in connection with nature center, & they do a fabulous job on rehab & release & when the creature can't go back to the wild they give it a home & care Iif they have space or arrange for transfer to a sanctuary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2018)

Sweet owl!  So nice that you got to visit that sanctuary Ruth, thank goodness there are places like that and people who really care about these poor creatures.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2018)

Very sweet owl. I’m glad there are places like these. We have one not far from us and we have taken  injured birds there. 
They do such a great job with them.


----------

